# Mt. Everest Base Camp



## mortthewiz (Dec 26, 2006)

Everest Base Camp is the camp which most expeditions up the world's highest mountain starts from in Nepal. Everest Base Camp is situated at 17,600 feet (5,360 m). Strangely, Everest's summit cannot be seen from Base Camp - it is too close.

http://www.intrepidearth.com/tour/07/02/17/index.php?loc=default


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

I know one friend who went there, and almost married another who didn't quite make it. I understand the air is very thin there, and your shit freezes, along with the paper ....

I would like to go there, but from what I've heard the base camp is not a pretty place. I left it too late.


----------



## mortthewiz (Dec 26, 2006)

yeah theres a lot of people who go just to the base camp and there a lot of garbage left (as its very hard to remove stuff from that altitude). Also the Nepalese govt isn't doing much to clean it up, in the way of funding.


----------



## ch4mpoleon (Jan 19, 2010)

nice post bro


----------



## YelloPerilo (Oct 17, 2003)

The correct name of the mountain is Qomolangma in Tibetan or Sagarmatha in Nepalese.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

Sagarmatha is translated as "skyhead".


----------



## Antonio227 (Mar 10, 2006)

Nice info...but the link doesn´t work, it seems.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Marathaman said:


> Sagarmatha is translated as "skyhead".


Sagarmatha = waterhead. I think you're thinking Ambarmatha.


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Didnt go as far as basecamp but I was in the area last autumn and I think generally people put too much importance on Everest itself. There are lots of other amazing mountains that you get great views of from much lower down(4000 meters in Pangboche was the highest I slept) with much nicer towns/landscapes around them.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

siamu maharaj said:


> Sagarmatha = waterhead. I think you're thinking Ambarmatha.


No...sagar in this case translates as "the cosmic ocean" - i.e. the sky. You need some knowledge of Hindu mythology


----------



## MoreOrLess (Feb 17, 2005)

Sagarhmatha is just an invented Hindu name to strenghten Nepals claim on the area anyway and actually more recent than Everest. The Sherpas who actually live in the area call it Chomolungma and always have same as the Tibetians.


----------



## Marathaman (Jul 24, 2007)

That's true. Sagarmatha was proposed by the government of Nepal in the 1960s.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Marathaman said:


> No...sagar in this case translates as "the cosmic ocean" - i.e. the sky. You need some knowledge of Hindu mythology


Well I stand corrected Sir!


----------

